
Finally some insight into CSS after twenty years - djalbat
http://djalbat.com
======
Normille
It's a page with no discernible styling; minuscule black text on a mid grey
background, using default font, layout and link colours.

And it's discussing CSS, which is used to control things like font sizes,
layout and colour schemes. Sorry. But I really don't get it. Is it supposed to
be satire or something?

~~~
djalbat
Nope, no satire.

The seeming lack of any discernible styling on my homepage is intentional (in
fact there is a little, but still). I don't want to detract from the content.

The paragraph font size is sixteen pixels, by the way, which is pretty
standard and happens to be four pixels more than this site, which I assume you
can read just fine.

~~~
Normille
>The paragraph font size is sixteen pixels, by the way, which is pretty
standard and happens to be four pixels more than this site, which I assume you
can read just fine.

Your font size is smaller than HN's on my laptop. HN's font-size isn't defined
in pixels, it's 10pt [9pt in places] which is rendering at 18px on my laptop.
Even that's a wee bit smaller than I'd like. And on my 7" tablet I have to
zoom the text on HN too, as it's unreadably small.

In these days of mobile devices and so-called 'retina' displays, it's not a
good idea to define font sizes in pixels or points. Much better to use EM and
REM

------
djalbat
Hmm, I can't see an active link in the title so here it is in plaintext:

[http://djalbat.com](http://djalbat.com)

